# Blocking outgoing telephone number



## Unregistered (18 Apr 2005)

I need to ring some one out foreign ie China.... but when they see its a call for Ireland ie 353, they wont take it.. is there any way to block my outgoing number, like a prefix or something I can dial, either from landline or mobile?


----------



## stobear (18 Apr 2005)

Dial 141 before the number
[broken link removed]


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 Apr 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> I need to ring some one out foreign ie China.... but when they see its a call for Ireland ie 353, they wont take it.. is there any way to block my outgoing number, like a prefix or something I can dial, either from landline or mobile?



Just dial 141 before the number to hide your id.

(Similarly, dial 142 to show your id if you are ex-directory.)

(From www.eircom.ie - Search for Caller Id)


----------



## Unregistered (18 Apr 2005)

excellent, thanks for all.
AAM really has the answer to all... move over Jeeves!!


----------



## ClubMan (18 Apr 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> excellent, thanks for all.
> AAM really has the answer to all... move over Jeeves!!



Funny you should say that - I haven't used it in a long time now but I could never get _AskJeeves _to give me any meaningful results and always found [broken link removed] as accurate as it was funny!


----------



## Unregistered (21 Apr 2005)

like it, Clubman.. keep it up.


----------

